# workout routine



## Uriahan (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey..
I just wanna ask a question from all of you how much time do you spend while working out..??? I spend almost 35 minutes.. what about your workout routine..??


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Almost an hour at home, maybe two at the gym if it has some programme after my normal workout. 
I do mostly yoga at home though and at the gym for now I use the machines and do pilates/stretching/yoga.


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

45 minutes to about three hours.. it depends on what I am working that day and how much time I have.. 

And it would be a pain to write out my routines.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

doineed1 said:


> 45 minutes to about three hours.. it depends on what I am working that day and how much time I have..
> 
> And it would be a pain to write out my routines.


what a cuuute dooooge *snuggle snuggle*:kitteh:


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> what a cuuute dooooge *snuggle snuggle*:kitteh:


Thank you. He is really cute and also shy.. sadly he is the biggest pain in the ass I have ever encountered in my life. Lol


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

doineed1 said:


> Thank you. He is really cute and also shy.. sadly he is the biggest pain in the ass I have ever encountered in my life. Lol


Maybe if you knew my dog you wouldn't say that


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> Maybe if you knew my dog you wouldn't say that


Lol I would like to compare dogs for sure. Lol. Bane is actually a wolf mix so he is a dog.. sort of. And some of what I consider bad behavior is just him doing what he was born to do. So that makes it hard. Lol


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

doineed1 said:


> Lol I would like to compare dogs for sure. Lol. Bane is actually a wolf mix so he is a dog.. sort of. And some of what I consider bad behavior is just him doing what he was born to do. So that makes it hard. Lol


I sent you a visitor message so we won't be off topic anymore ^^


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm usually there for 60 to 90 minutes. Waiting for equipment is usually what leads to the longer end of that range.

My routines? I do an upper/lower body split for my weight training right now.

Examples...

Lower body:

Squats
Leg press
Deadlifts or lunges on the Smith machine
Leg curls
Calf raises or calf presses on the leg press machine
Glute kickbacks

Upper body:

Bench press
Pull-ups
Lat pulldowns or cable rows
Shoulder presses, with dumbbells or a pre-weighted bar
Tricep pressdowns or extensions on machine
Bicep curls with dumbbells or pre-weighted bar

Abs are done twice a week, usually hanging leg raises and crunches

I also do the Stairmill 2x/week for cardio, steady state cardio 1x/week, and sometimes do HIIT (high intensity interval training)

I used to do kettlebell swings a few times a week and am going to add them back in this week...work has been chaotic and I haven't had much time...


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

When training for an event usually 1 to 3 hours six times a week. Generally use insanity or p90x plus a 3-6 mile run. In the winter I tend to get lazy and slack off though, still working on that.


----------

